

Ask HN: AirBnB for spouses - viable? - bwkake

Say I need my house cleaning supervised but my wife is away, why can't I rent a well reviewed wife on an SpouseBnB type of site?<p>Do you think this will work?<p>If I start this off as a weekend project, what legal aspects do I need to worry about?
======
benologist
You'd need to worry about the bit where 80% of your customers will be looking
for hookers, and the other 20% of your customers will be hookers.

That said, a hooker-slash-cleaning service....

~~~
gadders
You get hookers to clean your slash?

NB: This joke makes more sense for Brits.

------
highlander
Back up a level...do you really want to pay someone to watch the other person
you paid to clean the house? Why not just hire a reliable cleaner that can
work without supervision?

------
systemtrigger
I think you should sort out the nomenclature before you write the business
plan. Renting a wife implies sex not house cleaning.

------
mooism2
"AirBnB for spouses" sounds like wife-swapping at best, prostitution at worst.

------
codegeek
"rent a well reviewed wife "

Now that phrase could have 100 meanings. You probably don't want to use that
as a tagline for sure.

------
DanielCole
I think the challenge I see is "wife" when really you're talking about general
services. TaskRabbit already address the service sector and you can hire
someone to perform a number of tasks to help you manage your life.

On the upside, prostitution is a huge industry which equates to a large total
addressable market.

------
jpau
I think such a thing would require a large adoption to work, but the use cases
are too bizarre and already have work arounds. For your example, why not a
friend, family member, or neighbour?

------
helen842000
"Say I need my house cleaning supervised"... really? You run into this problem
a lot?

Then again, does it work both ways? Say I need the couch sitting on... :)

------
krisneuharth
I think Vooza already tried this.

------
gregorym
Can't you clean yourself?

